# Free 1 mg IGF1



## purchaseprotein (Dec 2, 2011)

1mg of IGF-1 LR3 *FREE *To the person that can give me the zip code that this Llc is registered in.



Visa, Mastercard, Amex & Discover  are all accepted at purchasepeptides.com 
 Protect your investment by using a major credit card when you purchase.

I'll announce the winner Monday when I get back from Universal Studio's.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 2, 2011)

33434


----------



## pieguy (Dec 2, 2011)

32428

mass production llc


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 2, 2011)

19706


----------



## Thresh (Dec 2, 2011)

14456


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 2, 2011)

10292

???


----------



## acemon (Dec 2, 2011)

33434.


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

90210


----------



## tacoman (Dec 2, 2011)

33462-2595 Mass Production LLC was my pick but now im confused because it says 33434. Are you just asking the zip of the company?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 4, 2011)

33462 is the winner simple enough!


----------



## tacoman (Dec 6, 2011)

man I am in absolutely love with purchase peptides- they are helping me out phat and there customer service/ shipping has been nothing but superb.

Thanks PP


----------



## tacoman (Dec 13, 2011)

you got pm pp- sent you my address waiting to here back from you


----------

